# This is ace



## Crackle (23 Feb 2017)

This is brilliant and grin inducing


----------



## Gasman (14 Apr 2017)

Yeah, it starts out with something small, then you need some more...



and before you know it, you're on the hard stuff..


----------



## The Brewer (14 Apr 2017)

Ahhhh, makes me wish I did more with the kids when they were little. They're too old and smelly now


----------



## MossCommuter (14 Apr 2017)

Crackle said:


> This is brilliant and grin inducing



Yep

Every string tugged

Now i just want the smug bastard to fark off


----------



## Drago (14 Apr 2017)

He won't get their any quicker.


----------



## User32269 (14 Apr 2017)

Crackle said:


> This is brilliant and grin inducing



Boss!


----------



## Crackle (15 Apr 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Every string tugged


I never knew you had heartstrings, Mossy. I just thought you were a collection of beer molecules.


----------

